# New Member



## zdaddy (Nov 13, 2013)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am 45 been lifting for 32 years.6'2 240 12%BF. Have sort of semi retired and am training my wife. She is a National level figure competitor. Have seen some great posts on here. A lot has changed in the world of gear since I was active?.good to be back.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2013)

zdaddy, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## rayschray12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro


----------



## rayschray12 (Nov 14, 2013)

welcome man..looking forward to hearing what you have to say


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Priapus (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Z Daddy


----------



## Destructos (Nov 29, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Hello Z Daddy



I think i just figured out who Zdaddy is?

Welcome Bro!


----------



## beausy (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## strelok91 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello there brother and welcome !


----------



## tokijava (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome, bro!


----------



## Roidtard (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 16, 2013)

*welcome!*


----------



## zdaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryin (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome! I've just joined today too but I've been visiting this site for over a year. There is a lot of useful information on here


----------

